# Josera Kids puppy food



## PaulH (Aug 24, 2005)

Is anyone familiar with it? It is German. They do not list ingredients as well as the packaging in this country far as I could see. What would a comparable puppy food be?
Thanks,
Paul


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

What can you get? This one has corn in it... 
Great Deals on Josera Dog Food at zooplus: Josera Emotion Kids


----------



## PaulH (Aug 24, 2005)

Yes I saw the corn meal second in the list. I think I will use Orijen large breed for a while when he comes in 10 days.
Paul


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

If you can get orijen it is worth the price for feeding a pup. Otherwise raw would be the way to go!


----------

